
Why do Russians use “)” as a smiley instead of “:)”? - sndean
https://www.quora.com/Why-do-Russians-use-as-a-smiley-instead-of?share=1
======
Fej
Quora still requires you to sign up after reading one question. Why do people
still link there?

------
orik
i liked this article )

------
nikofeyn
so basically because it is the most practical. who would have guessed coming
from the russians? )

~~~
physicalist
When I see a stray ) like that, I certainly don't think smiley.

------
ommunist
LOL

